# Go ahead, bust my bizzalls...



## dragula (Nov 19, 2008)

So, out of sheer curiosity/boredom/stupidity, I spent $13 on a badger hair SHAVING brush...Yes, like the one you use on your face.

Well, let me tell you what, this thing is the cats ass.

Tried it on 2'' BullShiet trim, and it worked a tad bit slower than my 1.5'' badger, but left a MUCH nice finish. (This was with Oil Satin Impervo)


Where it really shined (and my intended reason for the purchase), was on the banisters!!!

It's round profile and ability to hold a good bit of paint made them almost fun to paint (the banisters).


I will post the brand later.

Now bash away!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Anyway :yawn::yawn::yawn: <---------these yawns were a given. I hope I am able to post these.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

He asked for a ball busting and I gave him one. Whats up with that??????


----------



## IHATE_HOMEDEPOT (May 27, 2008)

*Poor badger*

It never hurts to try out different tools. Are you sure it is a real badger hair? I have seen a lot of shaving type brushes that are just synthetics dipped in black dye.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Some pics please.
I think they used round brushes in Europe.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Bender said:


> Some pics please.
> I think they used round brushes in Europe.


I had alot of pics up benderover, they got deleted.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

lol :shrugs:


----------



## dragula (Nov 19, 2008)

What is the preferred method for brushing banisters?

There isn't too many down here, and I've always sprayed the ones I've done.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

How do you control the load on your round brush?


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

What if they are square?


----------



## dragula (Nov 19, 2008)

Bender said:


> How do you control the load on your round brush?


Sorta a spin motion....


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

Bender said:


> Some pics please.
> I think they used round brushes in Europe.


I use these brushes frequently. Nice long reach on them, great for varnish and stains on trim/windows etc. 

Maybe I'll try working some soap on them and see what they're like for shaving


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Bender said:


> How do you control the load


:huh:




dragula said:


> Sorta a spin motion....


:rockon:


----------



## Jay123 (Feb 1, 2008)

timhag said:


> Anyway :yawn::yawn::yawn: <---------these yawns were a given. I hope I am able to post these.


Do you normal "bust" balls with your mouth wide open??...that's just wrong Tim...:blink::blink::blink:

J


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Jay123 said:


> Do you normal "bust" balls with your mouth wide open??...that's just wrong Tim...:blink::blink::blink:
> 
> J


Hey now:jester:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

TooledUp said:


> I use these brushes frequently. Nice long reach on them, great for varnish and stains on trim/windows etc.


I've used similar about 20 years ago, they were real nice for sashes. I would rotate the brush as I applied for a perfect load.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Jay123 said:


> Do you normal "bust" balls with your mouth wide open??...that's just wrong Tim...:blink::blink::blink:
> 
> J


Thats a good one young jedi :thumbsup:


----------



## The paint whisperer (Oct 18, 2007)

I also tired one a week a go out of the curiosity. I think I paid $11 for it. After I worked with it for 20 minutes, I threw it away. It did not hold enough paint for me. I rather stay with my 3" Corona.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

TU said:


> I use these brushes frequently. Nice long reach on them, great for varnish and stains on trim/windows etc.


One of the guys I learned from had distant family that lived in Europe. He finally talked them into sending him a set (although they seemed larger then those)
We never got to use them though. His raggedy ass dog ate them the day after he got them


----------



## IHATE_HOMEDEPOT (May 27, 2008)

*Pictures of brushes*

Here ya are.
http://www.toolsforworkingwood.com/...Code=toolstore&nextpage=/extra/brushhair.html


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

daArch said:


> I've used similar about 20 years ago, they were real nice for sashes. I would rotate the brush as I applied for a perfect load.


Yeah they're perfect for sash windows. They work better once they're broken in but do fine right out of the packet too. Once you get the feel for the brush the technique kinda just comes naturaly. 



Bender said:


> One of the guys I learned from had distant family that lived in Europe. He finally talked them into sending him a set (although they seemed larger then those)
> We never got to use them though. His raggedy ass dog ate them the day after he got them


If you really wanted some, they have an offer of a set now and again at one of our local suppliers for around £5.99 (maybe £6.99). I can't remember the regular price just now. I could pick up a set or two and post them. Not sure how much postage would be. Probably about the same cost as the brushes on offer price at a guess.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

TU said:


> I could pick up a set or two and post them.


Thanks Tooled, thats very kind of you but I'm not that stressed over it.
Oil is a dying product and all these years later I dont want to change my technique. 
However, a pint of Guinness would be acceptable:thumbsup:


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

Bender said:


> Thanks Tooled, thats very kind of you but I'm not that stressed over it.
> Oil is a dying product and all these years later I dont want to change my technique.
> However, a pint of Guinness would be acceptable:thumbsup:


They work just as well with water-borne as they do oil .

Isn't there a law against taking alcohol over state lines..? Are you suggesting I become a criminal? I *never *do anything illegal unless it's for personal gain .


----------

